# Internet Provider



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I have officially HAD IT with Comcast and fighting over a supposed "promotion" every 12 months for internet only service. What providers are you guys using and have had good luck with? I gave Century Link a shot last year and they were horrible. Anybody out there have any luck finding high speed internet for under $100 per month?


----------

